# Barney will be here soon...



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

A couple of photos via the breeder... hope he cheers up soon! Looks like such a sad boy


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't let the looks fool you - he'll be up for anything soon, you'll see.

He looks lovely - is that white ticking down his snout?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey Lou, he doesn't look sad to me. He looks content ! X 
So it's not long now till you get him


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

He is quite adorable isnt it?! Here is his with his brother Alfie who will be living close by with my friend in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Wow only 2 weeks . I bet you can't wait! They are so different at least you won't get them mixed up


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

He is very cute. He just looks sleepy to me. Mine was very quiet and shy when we first got him, but after a day he was zipping around the house.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

They're both gorgeous and how lovely that they'll grow up so close! They remind me of lab pups


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Another updated photo, more relaxed than depressed! After a visit on Saturday I suspect there may be another photo or 3.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He's a lovely sleepy poo!
Remember they need so much sleep - he looks adorable (& his curly bro!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

aww, sleepy eyes - Dudley still gets the half open sleepy eye'd look, love it. He is just getting lots and lots of rest now so he can be extra lively when you bring him home!!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

DB1 said:


> aww, sleepy eyes - Dudley still gets the half open sleepy eye'd look, love it. He is just getting lots and lots of rest now so he can be extra lively when you bring him home!!


Oh that's good... isn't it?!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just saw him yesterday, our last visit before collecting him in - yikes - just under 2 weeks time! He is very cute of course...


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

OMG! I'm so excited for you! He looks lovely!!!!!


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

I remember the sad look, get used to it .. They use to their advantage a whole lot!!! 
They don't know that we can see a wagging tail behind them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Zoe, I'll remember that!


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

True story!!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Wow only 2 weeks . I bet you can't wait! They are so different at least you won't get them mixed up


When does your new baby arrive Nicki? Not too long now I dont think... Barney arrives on Saturday, I'm part excited and part thinking WTF! 
Lets not forget that meet up soon  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Lou, my goodness that time went quick! Hope he settles well. I get my new pup 2 weeks tomorrow. My only fear is how Molly is going to react to him 

Yes really must meet up soon, will love to see Barney when you get him and he's out and about!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh its exciting times all round! I do hope Molly will be fine; no doubt some experienced people on here will be able to advise you far better than me  
Look forward to meeting up with all of our pups! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh yeah that will be good, Molly can teach them lots of naughty poo ways lol  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bad Molly!  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ha ha she's more crazy  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Lou, just got a recent picture of Sid I thought would share with you


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Barney is looking very, very sweet


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

He's lovely!! Reminds me of Lola!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Hi Lou, just got a recent picture of Sid I thought would share with you


Oh bless! Thank you. And he looks like Barney too! The butterscotch poo's all seem to have that sad little face! His brother Alfie is chocolate coloured and they all seem to look angry!

Oh dear what a lot of exclamation marks, so sorry!


----------

